# Back from Comic Con! some pics :)



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Being the good mom that I am, I took my kids to Comic Con in San Diego (ok fine, I wanted to go too  ) This was our first year going and whoa, what an experience!!! Soooooooo many people there. I didn't dare let my kids wander off on their own because it the place is massive with just tons of people. San diego sure makes a lot of money during Comic con - even the La Quinta where we stayed jacked up their rates to $220 during this time. They have public transport but it was soooo crowded so we did the easy thing and took taxis. Maybe not the cheapest but I'm a fan of avoiding wall to wall people, if I can help it.

Thursday, we went to a few of the TV show panels, Burn Notice, White Collar and Psych. They gave away awesome tshirts so I was happy  My fave panel was Psych, love that show! And they had one of the guys from Tears For Fears doing an intro with them, so even better. :thumbsup:








The Psych cast



Friday, I wanted to go to the Bones, Joss Whedon and True blood panels but we made the mistake of not getting in line before the first panel so we were out of luck  But the kids were happy because they got to meet the cast of Ghost Adventures (their fave realtiy show) so that made their entire weekend 









I don't watch the show but I really appreciated how personable and friendly they were. 









Saturday, we got in line at 6am and got really good seats for saturday's lineup of panels. We saw the casts and crews of Chuck, Family Guy (with Seth Mcfarland, who is the voice of Stewie, giving a sing along to a Family Guy clip. He has an amazing voice!) 
Also Futurama
the Simpsons (most boring panel of the weekend, guess after 20+ years, they don't feel the need to be entertaining)
the show V (dont' watch it and don't think i will) 
Fringe (awesome show and awesome panel)
and the Vampire Diaries. Vampire Diaries was _awesome_, I just love that show!


Sunday, we got in line at _*5am*_ to get good seats for sunday's line up, which was mostly for GLEE!! The lines and crowds were impressive, let me tell you. Of all of the panels that we went to, Glee has the most screaming and fangirling (and fanboying) of all of them and Marina was right there with them. 









Left to right
Satana, Britney, Tina, Artie








Tina, Artie, Mercedes and Kurt

We also saw Smallville and Supernatural. This is Smallville's last season coming up so it was kind of sad, their last Comic Con panel. 








John Schnieder and Tom Welling from Smallville. We were in the front row but I was blocked from half the panel so we moved back to get a better view.

Marina has never watched Supernatural but appreciated the hotness of the actors, LOL









I wish I had brought my big camera all the days we went to the panels but it was just one more thing to carry around, so I only brought it the one day. 

Marina is a new Buffy fan so she was excited to meet Clare Kramer who played Glory in season 5. She also had her pic taken with James Marsters (who played Spike) but I don't have it scanned.









Half of the people attending Comic con dressed up in costume, which was really fun to see! Lots of Anime characters and super heros. Unfortunately, some of the costumes were really bad, like this one









This one was so bad, i had to take a pic of it. 

I have a lot more pics here, if anybody wants to see more of the panels
Login | Facebook

The hubby took care of the dogs while we were gone but that didn't include brushing, so I have some work to do! I only have two in coat and I've seen worse matting. I put them in heavy oil though before we left, so that might have heped. All in all, a fun weekend. I'm not sure I'll be back next year (mostly because i missed the Pacific Rim maltese specialty to go!) but it was a fun time with the kids!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

great pics!

Lucky you! I love V & Glee


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like you had alot of fun! So, what exactly is Comic Con and what do the panels of actors and actresses do? I have never heard of it before, but it sure looks fun.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

great pics, i'm not a fan of alot of what is there but I would love to go to it one day, sounds like you all had a great time :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Sounds like you had alot of fun! So, what exactly is Comic Con and what do the panels of actors and actresses do? I have never heard of it before, but it sure looks fun.



Hmm how to describe Comic con...

I think it started out as being a comic book convention but has grown and expanded. Movie and television companies use it as a marketing and promotion thing thing. For the panels, they show clips of the shows/movies and feature the show's actors and producers/writers/etc, They usually allow audience questions so you can ask your fave star a question. Fox, USA and the WB are the biggest networks who bring their shows to Comic Con. I think they had 150,000 people there, which is a LOT! There is a big exhibition hall with TONS of vendor booths. Sci-fi (like STar wars and star trek) is very popular. Many people use it as a huge cosplay opportunity and dress up every day. 

They also premeire movies there, but I didn't get to see any. Angelina Jolie was there promoting her newest film. They have soo many different events going on, that you really have to pick and chose what are the most important. 
This article summed it up pretty well
Comic-Con Report: Goodbye, Farewell and Excelsior! | GeekDad | Wired.com

many film, tv and comic book companies give away a lot of free stuff. I got a lot of free tshirts, posters, bags, pins, etc



amby said:


> great pics!
> 
> Lucky you! I love V & Glee


Is V good? I havent' watched it. Love Glee!! We tried to get to the Fox booth to get autographs but OMG it was soooo packed!!

They also had a Once MOre with Feeling buffy singalong but we missed it


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy - I'm totally confused. I thought that Comic Con was a convention that dealt with all things comic -- comic books and heroes, films, tv shows but all linked to comics. What were all those panels about? I would have never pictured them there - don't get the connection.
Great photos though and looks like the kids had a ball. So nice to see your son as well as Marina. :wub::wub: 
I could have done without that photo of the costume from the rear.:w00t::eek2_gelb2::yucky:olice:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Stacy - I'm totally confused. I thought that Comic Con was a convention that dealt with all things comic -- comic books and heroes, films, tv shows but all linked to comics. What were all those panels about? I would have never pictured them there - don't get the connection.
> Great photos though and looks like the kids had a ball. So nice to see your son as well as Marina. :wub::wub:
> I could have done without that photo of the costume from the rear.:w00t::eek2_gelb2::yucky:olice:



I think it used to be just for comics but now it's one huge promotional opportunity and some of the networks bring their shows there. It is was 'just' for comic books, I don't think it would be so big, LOL! 

Here is the schedule list
Comic-Con 2010 :: Programming for Saturday, July 24

as you can see, there is a little bit of everything!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

FUN!! and OMG how jealous of you am I that you got to see Burn Notice cast in person! I LOVE that show!!! And Psych... love that one too! 
Sounds like a fantastic time! And your kids are beautiful!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Is V good? I havent' watched it. Love Glee!! We tried to get to the Fox booth to get autographs but OMG it was soooo packed!!


I like V - I need to catch up on it though as the 2nd half of the 1st season was aired the same time as Lost over here - and Lost always won for me!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea it had gotten so big. The "real" comic book fans must be put out. I would have loved to see the Burn Notice cast, I have a thing for the main male character (so sexy) and the hubs has a thing for the main female character. And White Collar, OMG, the ex-con has got to be one of the most gorgeous man creatures I have ever seen! I think it is cool that he is into the retro stuff, he looks good in a hat! Of course, he would look good in anything, or nothing at all (did I say that out loud?)!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cheri said:


> FUN!! and OMG how jealous of you am I that you got to see Burn Notice cast in person! I LOVE that show!!! And Psych... love that one too!
> Sounds like a fantastic time! And your kids are beautiful!


Psych had the BEST INTRO of all






This is one of the guys from Tears for Fears. Sooo funny! Did you see that American Duos episode where they auditioned for that American Idol show? 

Jeffery Donovon (Michael Westin) wasn't there from Burn Notice, only Sam, Gilroy and Larry. The guy who plays Sam (Bruce Campbell) is sooo funny in real life that my kids really liked that panel even though they don't watch the show. And the guy who plays Gilroy is hilarious!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

gopotsgo said:


> Wow, I had no idea it had gotten so big. The "real" comic book fans must be put out. I would have loved to see the Burn Notice cast, I have a thing for the main male character (so sexy) and the hubs has a thing for the main female character. And White Collar, OMG, the ex-con has got to be one of the most gorgeous man creatures I have ever seen! I think it is cool that he is into the retro stuff, he looks good in a hat! Of course, he would look good in anything, or nothing at all (did I say that out loud?)!


I watched a few eps of White Collar but I have to admit, it got a little boring so I stopped watching it. Burn notice is awesome. I love that show!



joe said:


> great pics, i'm not a fan of alot of what is there but I would love to go to it one day, sounds like you all had a great time :chili:


I guess last year they had a Twilight panel which turned into a bit of a nightmare (it wasn't repeated this year) Every single panel made fun of the Twilight fans from last year, that was the recurring theme. 

I'm not a fan of comic books, anime or a lot of sci-fi stuff but it actualy made it easier because I didn't have a whole lot I really 'had' to see, LOL


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Ahh! I'm so jealous! I LOVE Glee! (& True Blood actually) you are very lucky you got to go


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like you all had an awesome time!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

looks like a great time !!! i love vampire diaries !!! ur kids are beautiful , i had seen marina but ur son is a cutie ... about the costume pic .. lmao eww.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I went to a Dragon Con in Atlanta,kinda like a Comic Con too. It's more geared towards fantasy art but you get a cross over of super heros and Trekkies. I get a kick out of the Klingons myself.
I went since it was in town at the same time as a gallery show I was doing.
I loved the folks dressed up. I do fantasy art so it was a good venue to visit,not really to sell. Most of the people attending and participating were in their mid 40 and live in their parents basement and spend all their money on comics....
I got a kick out of the Vampirella you got a picture of...she's a little big for that skimpy of a costume.... I have a picture ,somewhere of a woman dressed as a Klingon (gotta find it),weighted a good 400 pounds,that's a big Klingon.....


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh how cool!! Now that Comic con isn't as limited to comic books anymore, I definitely want to go one day. Your pictures were awesome! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics Stacy. Looks like the kids had a great time! You are such a fun Mom!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Stacy the best part here is you spending time with the kids. They will always remember the year Mom took them to comic con. What a great time.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

You're totally the coolest mom ever.... was Damon Salvatore amazing? Are his eyes even better in person?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

cleex1004 said:


> You're totally the coolest mom ever.... was Damon Salvatore amazing? Are his eyes even better in person?


OMG, he is soooooo cute. The actor who plays Stefan is really funny in 'real life' so I think I have a better appreciation for him. They had Matt, Tyler, Alaric, Jeremy, Elena, Stefan and Damon on the panel. Looks like there will be some Alaric/Aunt Jenna romance going on, they will be cute together. 

Marina and I were fangirling together. :thumbsup:



cyndrae said:


> Stacy the best part here is you spending time with the kids. They will always remember the year Mom took them to comic con. What a great time.


It was fun!! Just pretty much overwhelming!



mom2bijou said:


> Great pics Stacy. Looks like the kids had a great time! You are such a fun Mom!


They had a really fun time! Well, lots of boring standing in line, but they mostly remember the good parts, LOL



angelgirl599 said:


> Oh how cool!! Now that Comic con isn't as limited to comic books anymore, I definitely want to go one day. Your pictures were awesome! Thanks for posting them!


Comics play a fairly small part of Comic Con, really. It's pretty much everything!



michellerobison said:


> I went to a Dragon Con in Atlanta,kinda like a Comic Con too. It's more geared towards fantasy art but you get a cross over of super heros and Trekkies. I get a kick out of the Klingons myself.
> I went since it was in town at the same time as a gallery show I was doing.
> I loved the folks dressed up. I do fantasy art so it was a good venue to visit,not really to sell. Most of the people attending and participating were in their mid 40 and live in their parents basement and spend all their money on comics....
> I got a kick out of the Vampirella you got a picture of...she's a little big for that skimpy of a costume.... I have a picture ,somewhere of a woman dressed as a Klingon (gotta find it),weighted a good 400 pounds,that's a big Klingon.....


I have heard Dragon Con is also an experience! Fun but another huge con. Would love to hear more stories about it!


----------

